# Schriftzug wie Bremsspur



## Mway-Tuning (19. September 2005)

Hallo hab ein Problem welches mit böse beschäftigt. Ich würde gerne ein Schriftzug erstellen, der aussiehst als ob man mit angezogener handbremse gedrifted ist. Und am Ende der spur soll ein CarFake von mir stehen.

Das mit dem Auto am Schluss ist nicht das Problem, aber ich habe keine Idee wie ich den Schriftzug realisieren könnten.

Damit ihr vielleicht eher versteht was ich meine, bei Manta Mante macht doch dieser Futzi ein Opelzeichen in den Schotter so meine ich das.

Also wie oben eigentlich schon erwähnt eine Driftspur die einen Schriftzug ergibt !


----------



## Duddle (19. September 2005)

Hast du die Creative Suite oder nur eine frühere Version von Photoshop?

Denn bei Illustrator kann man äusserst präzise "Form-folgt-Pfad"-Operationen machen, die in deinem Falle glaube ich am ehesten das Ziel treffen.

In pur Photoshop? Zuerst würde ich nach einer Schriftart suchen, vielleicht gibt's ja nen Verrück… Fleissigen, der sowas mal gemacht hat. Wenn nicht: Versuche einen entsprechenden Pfad zu malen und mit einem ausgeklügelten Pinsel zu stroken (nachmalen lassen, ka. wie der deutsche Ausdruck ist).


Duddle


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. September 2005)

habe CS !

Schriftart ist gut gesagt, aber nach was soll ich da suchen. Die Schriftart gibt es anscheinend meinte einern im I-Net allerdings kann er sie nicht wieder finden.

Die Sache mit de Zeichnen ist bei mir so ein Ding, beim zeichnen habe ich null Talent !


----------



## PingPages (19. September 2005)

wie wärs mit der? 
http://www.dafont.com/en/font.php?file=storm&nb_ppp=50

Zusätzlich kannst du vielleicht noch was mit dem Motion Blur machen.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. September 2005)

sorry, da hast mich wohl falsch verstanden ! 

Es soll so aussehen wie ein drift, daß man auch sieht das es ein auto war usw. 
ihr wisst doch wie eine driftspur aussieht 

hin und her hin und her oder so ! 

Man das ist echt schwer zu erklären !


----------



## versuch13 (19. September 2005)

Auf was für einem Untergrund? Asphalt? Dann müßtest du ja nur die spuren zeichnen und etwas bearbeiten. Das wäre nicht so schwer denke ich.
 Aber auf Schotter z.B. glaube ich wäre richtig schwer ein reales Ergebnis zu erhalten.
 Zeig mal das Bild auf das die Spur drauf soll. Schriftzug wäre MWAY-TUNING oder wie?


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. September 2005)

untergrund habe ich noch keinen ! 

Schrfitzug ist GFX-Fakes.de und das auto das am ende stehen soll habei chauch schon.

Der Untergrund soll schon eine Art Teer werden, aber da muss ich mir erstmal Gedanken machen ! 
Vielleicht hat ja von euch jemand eine Idee

Das ganze soll dann der Header meiner Seite werden


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. September 2005)

Für ein paar Minuten bin ich recht zufrieden:

Die Asphalttextur dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Dann erstellst du dir eine Werkzeugspitze mit länglichen Rechtecken die dann das Profil des Reifens darstellen. In der Brushengine (ab Photoshop 7) kannst du diese Werkzeugspitze mit einer Struktur versehen. In meinem Beispiel ist es die Struktur "Falten" (standardmäßig bei Photoshop dabei). Nun kannst du im Prinzip ganz einfach deinen Schriftzug gestalten.

Farbliche Anpassung ist Feintuning und damit "deine Aufgabe"


----------



## versuch13 (19. September 2005)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für ein paar Minuten bin ich recht zufrieden:
> 
> Die Asphalttextur dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Dann erstellst du dir eine Werkzeugspitze mit länglichen Rechtecken die dann das Profil des Reifens darstellen. In der Brushengine (ab Photoshop 7) kannst du diese Werkzeugspitze mit einer Struktur versehen. In meinem Beispiel ist es die Struktur "Falten" (standardmäßig bei Photoshop dabei). Nun kannst du im Prinzip ganz einfach deinen Schriftzug gestalten.
> 
> Farbliche Anpassung ist Feintuning und damit "deine Aufgabe"


 

 Ja, ähnlich hätte ich es auch gemacht. Die Asphalttextur hast du selbst gemacht?- kurze Anleitung wäre nett..


 Gruß


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. September 2005)

Sorry, aber das habe ich jetzt ncht wirklich verstanden *fg* Ausserdem ist die Ansicht ja von oben !


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. September 2005)

Na, dann verzerrst du den Schriftzug anschließend um Perspektive zu erzeugen. Dreidimensional kann man Bremsspuren meiner Meinung nach schlecht darstellen. 

Zum Asphalt:


Alphakanal erstellen, 3 mal "Differenz Wolken", Störungen hinzufügen (20, Normalverteilung, Monochrom)
Neue Ebene erstellen, Renderingfilter "Wolken" mit Schwarz/Weiß Hinter- bzw. Vordergrundfarbe
Renderingfilter "Beleuchtungseffekte", Lichtart "Diffuses Licht"
"Intensität" um die 40-50, Belichtung um 30
Der zuvor erstellte Alphakanal wird zum Reliefkanal, Höhe >50 bzw. ausprobieren 

Das Ganze lieber auf einer größeren Arbeitsfläche erstellen und ggf. verkleinern, damit der Effekt verstärkt wird.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. September 2005)

sorrry, ist mir aber immernoch zu hoch, schnall das nicht wirklich ! Ausserdem muss ich ja dann die schrift Praktisch weider selbst erzeugen also selbst zeichnen und da habe ich ungefähr 5 linke hände !


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. September 2005)

Tut mir Leid, aber ich denke eine passende Textur zu basteln dürfte um Einiges länger dauern. Schließlich kannst du deinen Schriftzug ja auch aus einfachen Geraden zusammenstellen.

Vielleicht kannst du den "Jungs" hier erläutern wo genau es "scheitert" ... ich gehe jetzt erstmal nach Hause. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. September 2005)

naja freihand bin ich die absolute Flasche ! Ausserdem habe ich nicht wirklich verstanden wie du das gemacht hast !


----------



## versuch13 (19. September 2005)

Danke Radde.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (20. September 2005)

und ich dummes Kind habe es immer noch nicht geschnallt


----------



## German (20. September 2005)

Mway-Tuning hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und ich dummes Kind habe es immer noch nicht geschnallt


Wenn du mit dem Auto besser bist als mit Photoshop dann machs halt mit dem Auto und fotografier das Ergebnis 

Aber mal im Ernst:
Was man mit dem Auto zusammen driften kann sollte man, auch wenn man noch so unbegabt ist, mit der Maus auch zeichnen können.

Einige Überlegungen:
Du radierst los = 2 paralelle Spuren
Du schlägst die Räder ein = die 2 Spuren nähern sich zu einer
Bremsen und radieren = 1 Kreis
Wedeln ~ 2 paralell versetzte sinusartige Linien
Kreis + Beschleunigung
mit Antippen der Kupplung = Spur gerade
ohne Kupplung = Spur wellig
Driftspur = relativ dünn, ohne Profil
Beschleunigungsspur = Reifenbreite, Profilrillen

Du siehst also um ein realistisches Ergebnis zu erzielen sind diverse physikalische Überlegungen notwendig, nicht einfach in Photoshop einen Schriftzug duplizieren, die beiden versetzen und etwas transformieren.

Andere Idee:
Mach mit Pfaden und Kontourfüllung mit Verblassen einige wilde aber realistische Driftspuren. Den Schriftzug dann auf den Spuren als Flammen, da findest du im Netz genügend Tuts drüber.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (20. September 2005)

ich kann es mir gerade nicht wirklich vorstellen kannst mal ein TUT-Link posten ?


----------



## DivDax (21. September 2005)

Entschuldige das mein Post hier off-topic ist, aber du solltest dich etwas in Photoshop einarbeiten und dazu das Handbuch oder div. Tutorials benutzen...

Wenn du schon die einfachsten Sachen nicht hinbekommst, wird es höchste Eisenbahn,
Photoshop von Grund auf zu erlenen. Du vermittelst mir etwas den Eindruck gleich in die Vollen gehen zu wollen.

*LEARNING by DOING*


Wenn du ein Problem mit Photoshop haben solltest und mal nicht weiterkommst,
solltst du dies schon genau erlautern...nur mal so als kleiner Tipp. 

So wie du dich in diesem Thread bisher verhalten hast, vergeht einem die Lust zu helfen...


----------



## German (21. September 2005)

Mway-Tuning hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich kann es mir gerade nicht wirklich vorstellen kannst mal ein TUT-Link posten ?


Tut-Links gibts bei Google, für die Flammenschrift z.B. gibst du ein:
Photoshop Tutorial Flame
gleich auf der 1. Trefferseite:
http://www.photoshoptechniques.com/texp/fireptk.php
http://www.moesrealm.com/photoshop/flaming.html

Und um deiner Vorstellungskraft auf die Sprünge zu helfen noch ein kleines Beispiel, den Gummi hab ich nicht gezeichnet sondern in der Google-Bildersuche ("skidding") ein Foto gefunden


----------



## Mway-Tuning (21. September 2005)

na das ist ja auch mal ne gute idee ! Danke für die Hilfe !


----------

